
BBC iPlayer for Kindle (Cool Hack) - thehodge
http://www.frisnit.com/2011/07/07/iplayer-for-kindle/
======
bazzargh
The article says it would be better with a timed text feed. I'm pretty sure
this used to exist - you can see that production of subtitles at the beeb uses
timed text for the Embedded Media Player (here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/accessibility/su...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/accessibility/subtitling_guides/EMP.shtml#emp_subs)
) - the EMP isn't iplayer, but is the thing that shows news/show clips on the
rest of the bbc website.

Also, I recall downloading a feed of one show while the BBC Backstage
experiment was going on (when they were pushing open APIs etc). It's possible
these things are still out there. I had a dig around and couldn't see timed
text attached to any EMP clips though, even on programming for the hearing
impaired.

------
rb2k_
> But there’s still a segment of the population who aren’t being catered for;
> those whose primary computing device is an eReader.

Does this group really exist?

(cool hack, just wondering)

~~~
quink
Between about 8:30pm and 7:00am, me. It's close tthe ideal overnight device.
Stick an LED on it and the only things left are better text entry and some
browser fixes.

------
mikecane
Now we can make our own Photonovels/Fotonovels

[http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/turn-tv-shows-
into...](http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/turn-tv-shows-into-ebooks/)

------
ConstantineXVI
It'd be interesting to see someone take this a step further; use face
recognition to have dialog bubbles show up on the appropriate actors (maybe
inferring who is who from other scenes w/ the same faces?).

~~~
padolsey
Hulu does this:
[https://twitter.com/shanselman/status/239987206482169856/pho...](https://twitter.com/shanselman/status/239987206482169856/photo/1/large)

------
dzhiurgis
When I got my Kindle I've spent quite some time for the useless jailbreak.

The only cool thing I was able to achieve was to play Star Wars ASCII version
over telnet (towel.blinkenlights.nl).

~~~
Leynos
Despite the fact that my Kindle is running Linux, etc, I prefer to see it as
an appliance for reading rather than a general purpose computing device. I
find the screen too slow even for web browsing. It's without a doubt the best
ebook reading device I've owned, but I can't pretend its functionality extends
beyond that.

My Android phone on the other hand...

~~~
progrock
You can push to it - email, web pages etc. It's my most used 'web browser.'

------
aj700
silly question: Do I only need a black and white TV licence if I only watch
live TV on my kindle?

~~~
dave1010uk
In the UK you only need a TV licence if you watch or record live broadcast TV.
If you only watch "catch up" stuff on the iPlayer then no licence is required.

------
roymabookie
This is wicked

